# Nitrate Levels



## villanueva (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, looking for some help.
I'm really new with these aquariums, as in a week new, and I was just doing some tests of the water conditions. My Nitrate level is at 40ppm. I read that that's ok for just fish, but coral reef are supposed to have a significantly lower level. But since I have both, what's a good number for me to be keeping my tank at?

thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ideally one wants zero nitrate. Though fish can tolerate up to 40mg/L (or ppm) one has to consider long term effects of nitrate on SW fish as the oceans are typically zero.

IME, 20mg/L is well tolerated by corals but compared to other systems of 0-10mg/L, polyp extension, color and growth aren't as great. For a new system in your case, it will take a bit of time before nitrate will come down naturally via denitrification by the live rock, assuming tha you have good amount. Adding a refugium w/macroalgae, ie _Chaetomorpha sp._, lit under a reverse photoperiod of the main lighting system will help bring nitrates down as it's growth will uptake nitrate as well as phosphate as it will be "locked" in it's biomass.

Aside of dealing with what's already in the system, you can also control nutrient input of the system. Use the better brand prepared foods like NLS and Omega One where there is less "meal" by products and fillers. Rinsing thawed frozen food in FW, ideally RO/DI, prior to feeding will help as the "juices" of thawed is rich in nutrient that fish aren't able to feed on and will eventually be microbially degraded to molecular nitrate and phosphate.

A good skimmer will pull other dissolved organics before it reaks down.

A bit more info of the system as well as stock and feeding regimin will help others chime in.

HTH and happy reefing


----------

